

Show HN: Addfs - A richer file explorer for the web  - pillvin

Couple of weeks ago, samikc posted about addfs ("Add File System") and how it enables users to access online cloud storage such as Box, dropbox and Google Drive through a single interface. Very similar to the mount command in Unix which enables users to mount any device and access it using a single interface i.e. Unix File System.<p>Now, addfs supports Microsoft Skydrive too. In addition to basic file management operations, addfs provides a neat file copy functionality from one cloud to another.<p>I invite you to check it out and let us know your comments.<p>URL: &#60;a href="http://www.addfs.com"&#62;http://www.addfs.com&#60;/a&#62;
======
corentino
Hello,

I don't see the value your proposing. I've various cloud storage account and
they don't need to be ruled as one. Each of them have a dedicated purpose and
they may stay appart from each other.

your website is no good. I should understand what you're proposing in a
second. And most importantly, the colors you choosed is like 20 years old !
Take a tour to <https://kuler.adobe.com> you'll find some nice and beautiful
fancy color package !

Your name is hard to remember and doesn't tell anything about your product.

To conclude, I would say I don't know if you're on the good road for succes, I
don't need this service but hey look ! there's plenty people on internet !

------
factorialboy
I like the name. I may use it, I'd like to see a screenshot / screencast /
video before I sign in with my credentials.

